# Scola wins MVP!



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/olympics/ne...cB?slug=ap-bko-argentina-us&prov=ap&type=lgns



> Tournament MVP Luis Scola had 23 points for Argentina (8-2), which lost twice to the Americans. He led a team lacking its normal firepower to a spot in the Olympics, and now turns his attention to making his NBA debut next month for the Houston Rockets.


Now our frontcourt boasts TWO international tournament MVPs! :biggrin:


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/olympics/ne...cB?slug=ap-bko-argentina-us&prov=ap&type=lgns
> 
> 
> 
> Now our frontcourt boasts TWO international tournament MVPs! :biggrin:



NICE:clap2: :cheers:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

And one of the best defenders in the league... And we have like the best backcourt in the league except for Kidd/Carter and Chauncey/Rip


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I thought you said he won the NBA MVP. Kidding. 

I am really excited to see how Scola will fit in our system.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Congrats to Scola! I can't wait to see him play when the season starts. :clap:


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Very very nice. Too bad they lost but still


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I'm more excited at the fact that he proved he can play against the top US players. Not dissing Scola especially since he will be playing for our beloved Rockets but, I can think of at least two Team USA players that deserved it just as much as he did. None the less, props to Luis!:cheers:


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

I know this is completely off topic, but the WOW FACTOR "_he is sexxy"_ is steadily going up on this team ladies... SCOLA wheeewwwww:yay: 

Oh yeah, he won the MVP _good..._

*I'll forgive Ye Li for stealing my man, she's just keeping Yao's drawls warm for me. . .*

I would love to be the female sideline reporter for the Rockets' and have to go into the lockeroom after games, when they come out after showers...what a job!:biggrin: :cheer:


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> I know this is completely off topic, but the WOW FACTOR "he is sexxy" is steadily going up on this team ladies... SCOLA wheeewwwww
> 
> Oh yeah, he won the MVP good...
> 
> ...


WOW! TMI. Somebody's on the prowl!!! Lookout fellas!:biggrin:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I have already dated a greasy haired South American  and though I do recommend it, I seriously want to cut his hair! LOL But he is quickly becoming a person of interest. His on court and off court personality is very attractive to fill the need on this team as a fiery leader. I can't wait to see him on the court with the rest of our guys.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> I have already dated a greasy haired South American  and though I do recommend it, I seriously want to cut his hair! LOL But he is quickly becoming a person of interest. His on court and off court personality is very attractive to fill the need on this team as a fiery leader. I can't wait to see him on the court with the rest of our guys.


_Don't lie girl, you wanna backdoor him on Chuck_!!!:biggrin: 

I think I could be faithful to Tracy or Shane myself. . .:whistling: but I would have to always keep a window open for Yao


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


+1


----------



## Silent But Deadly (Aug 15, 2003)

Is Scola set to start for the Rockets?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Pimped Out
> uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> +1


+infinity!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ztpc_lukui (Mar 3, 2006)

i'm looking forward to Scola's good performance in the new season.


----------

